# Links NICHT unterstreichen=?



## Kalma (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ziemlich viel gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden:....

Also meine Frage,
was muss ich in meiner HTML-Datei eingeben, damit die Links nicht unterstrichen werden=?

David


----------



## Gumbo (26. Januar 2006)

Probier es mal mit CSS und text-decoration-Eigenschaft.


----------



## franz007 (26. Januar 2006)

also kurz gesagt


```
text-decoration: none;
```

ist das gesuchte doch würde ich dir abraten generell die links nicht zu unterstreichen.


----------



## Gumbo (26. Januar 2006)

Ich würde dir davon nicht nur abraten, ich rate dir davon sogar ab. Denn mittlerweile hat sich bei den Benutzern ein Quasi-Standard durchgesetzt, bei dem vor allem Verweise sich nicht nur durch eine unterschiedliche Farbgebung sondern auch durch die charakteristische Unterstreichung vom übrigen Text abheben. Unsereiner mag wissen, was alles möglich ist, doch Otto-Normal-Verbraucher hat sich an den klassischen Verweis-Stil gewöhnt und erwartet keine allzu gewagten Spielereien.


----------



## franz007 (26. Januar 2006)

Richtig

Gebrauch von dieser Eigenschaft sollte man nur zb bei Menüs machen die Per CSS zu schönen "Buttons" gemacht werden und dort ein Unterstreichen des Links dadurch nicht nötig ist.

Wichtig bei links sind

Unterschiedliche Farbe zum Text
Unterstreichung
Farbänderung bei besuchten Links
und weiters *g*


----------

